# Finding the right tank & plant question



## Mizzle (Sep 2, 2009)

** Finding the right tank* *

So I've recently purchased my first Betta fish. A blue / green bodied Crown Tail with maroon red fins and his name is Poseidon. Right now he's living in a a 1 gallon glass fish bowl with a small cup-cave and 2 tall plants, but I'm looking to upgrade.

I've been searching the web for days trying to find some cool ideas for a new bigger home for him and this is the best thing I have seen so far. 

http://www.versaquatics.com/images/Betta_tank.jpg

I was wondering if anyone had any idea as to where to look for something such as this or find any product as interesting like this.

It looks really natural, its much longer than it is tall, which is exactly what I'm looking for. My problem is that I can't find anything ~ANYTHING~ which even closely resembles that. I might end up just breaking down and buying a 10 gallon marine land tank. 

** Plant Question **

I've also been looking for some decor for Poseidon's future home and I ran across these awesome looking plants on Amazon. 

http://www.amazon.com/biOrb-Easy-Plant-Pack-Small/dp/B000FNMB6S/ref=pd_bxgy_k_img_c

http://www.amazon.com/biOrb-Blue-Purple-Plants-Pack/dp/B001ECSF1O/ref=pd_sim_k_6

I can't figure out if they are silk plants or not and was wondering if anyone here had any experience with this brand of aquatic plants.

Also, if anyone has any ideas for a nice makeshift cave of some type I'd like to hear about it! Right now I'm using a nice cup.

Thanks


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

That tank that you like, is nice. But, it needs to have a lid/cover. Bettas are jumpy little buggers!  

I would just go with the 10 gallon!! You can even divide it and get another betta! ) 

Those plants are Plastic. However, I use plastic plants and I've had no problems with them. I just use the soft ones with no spikes. 

Caves are easy to make! Just get a water bottle, cut it in half so it is just an arch, and get some pebbles (washed well) and use aquatic glue to glue them on! A ceramic pot works great too!

Oh, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

The tank you like would need a lid and unless it comes with one, it'd be rather hard to find one. Bettas can jump so it's pretty important that they do have something there so they don't jump out of the tank and die.

And as for makeshift cave, best cheap one I've seen/have is a claypot. The cheap ones that are like .59 cents. Just be sure to wash them out well before adding them. My bettas love them.


----------



## Mizzle (Sep 2, 2009)

I would probably end up making a lid for the tank if I could get something cool like that. I'm just not sure where to look for one. 

Also, for a 10 gallon tank. If i were to divide it, what would be the best way to do that? just like a simple screen or what?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

http://www.fishforum.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-tank-dividers-21866/

Easy and cheap! I use these with GREAT success!!!


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

Petco has cheap silk plants that look great. See first picture in thread- I got three plants in a pack for $9.99.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=27314
I would go with the 10 gal. Petco has them for $45 and for $64 you get a kit with fluorescent light and a heater (50 watts). Or you could check Craiglist, I have seen really cheap tanks there.


----------



## Mizzle (Sep 2, 2009)

Does anyone run a 10 gallon with no filter? if so, how is it?


----------

